# List of Fictional race population sizes and land masses



## Swordfry (Jul 16, 2015)

Can everyone please list any population sizes and land masses from any fantasy books? I am looking for some reference material to aid me in figuring some numbers in my own world. Just list off the race, or even just a city or region and how big it is in population and/or land mass. Oh and mention the author and book too please.


----------



## WooHooMan (Jul 16, 2015)

Ankh-Morpork from Terry Pratchett's Discworld has a population of roughly 1,000,000 (which includes both the city itself and the fiefdoms immediately surrounding it).  The largest demographic is dwarves which has a population of about 50,000.  I think the other two most prominent demographics are humans and trolls.
The main city is about five miles in diameter.  The city of San Jose, California has about the same size population but, I think, a diameter of roughly fifteen miles.  The city of Paris has double the population of Ankh-Morpork and about double the area size but with roughly the same layout.

The city of Greyhawk - created by Dave Arneson and Gary Gygax for Dungeon & Dragons - has a population of about 160,000.
125,000 are human, 14,400 are halfling and the rest is divided among gnomes, elves (and their sub-races), dwarves and half-orcs.
The area of the city is roughly "big" but it may be as large as "huge".

I've actually looked into this for my own story.  I'd recommend using actual cities as a frame of reference since even the most in-depth writers and worldbuilders don't often go into this level of detail.


----------



## ThinkerX (Jul 17, 2015)

Real world, and pretty rough, but applicable:

Roman Empire during its height had a population of 30-40 million, depending on just what fiefdoms were part of it at what time.  Through brutality and good quality if primitive engineering, the roman empire also boasted something on the order of half a dozen cities with populations in the million plus range - with around half of them slaves.  

Fantasy...Fiests 'Krondor' (a major city in the 'Riftwar Saga') boasted an all human population of a few tens of thousands.  It was also the largest city in the western Kingdom of the Isles, with very few other metropolises boasting more than 10,000 inhabitants.  

How big your cities can be depends to a large extent on how organized/technologically advanced your cultures are.  The romans kept million plus population centers running for centuries.  But, in the dark ages, European cities with even 10,000 inhabitants were rare.  Once or twice things got so bad that Rome was actually abandoned.


----------

